# Porrhothele antipodiana eggsack



## Baloo (Aug 3, 2006)

A while ago, one of my Porrhothele antipodiana females made an eggsack, so I opened it four days ago.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 3, 2006)

nice looking myglas


----------



## Baloo (Aug 3, 2006)

Me and Metaldragon_boy took a closer look at the eggsack today.














A short video:


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 3, 2006)

is that pattern on the abdomen in the setae or is it kind of like the retension of segmentation in the liphistiidae?

i know in higher animals it is thought that the developing embryos sort of go through past evolutionary stages... could this be something similar?

ooh, it's Hexathelidae. do you know what venom potency is like?
edit: hmm, maybe not too bad? this website (http://www.landcareresearch.co.nz/research/biodiversity/invertebratesprog/invertid/bites_stings.asp) says only the latrodectus in NZ are dangerous. and they have a listing for this mygla


----------



## Gigas (Aug 3, 2006)

> What is their bite like?
> These spiders are capable of delivering a painful bite because they have very large fangs. However, the symptoms of the bite are quite mild and are described as similar to a normal reaction to a bee sting. The bite should be cleaned and watched for signs of infection.


Source , like you say not too bad


----------



## Baloo (Aug 4, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> is that pattern on the abdomen in the setae or is it kind of like the retension of segmentation in the liphistiidae?
> 
> i know in higher animals it is thought that the developing embryos sort of go through past evolutionary stages... could this be something similar?


I'm not at home for now, but I can look if I find anything in the papers when I get back home.



			
				cacoseraph said:
			
		

> ooh, it's Hexathelidae. do you know what venom potency is like?
> edit: hmm, maybe not too bad? this website (http://www.landcareresearch.co.nz/research/biodiversity/invertebratesprog/invertid/bites_stings.asp) says only the latrodectus in NZ are dangerous. and they have a listing for this mygla


No, it shouldn't be too bad.


----------

